# Is this fish unidentified still?



## BASSFISHERMAN (Feb 22, 2004)

That's what i was told back in February when I got it. About 6" now, appears to be some kind of compressus?


----------



## d851 (Oct 31, 2006)

Thats a nice fish, does look like a compressus that i've seen on opefe

daz


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

really concaved head, blk thin caudal tailband, i also see some bars

_S. compressus_


----------



## BASSFISHERMAN (Feb 22, 2004)

any other opinions?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

I think the ID is well done.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

no matter what it is it looks like a super fish man


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

was that one of those aquascape of SA unknown p's for sale or from lfs?


----------



## BASSFISHERMAN (Feb 22, 2004)

I'm not sure...I got it from Ja'eh, a pfury member here in Toronto, and I forgot to ask where he got it. You can ask him if you want


----------

